# Nidec Sole ele motor questions



## paulmars (Apr 1, 2014)

I found several Nidec and Sole websites. None responded to my questions. I did find a few dealers, who responded, but dont have answers to my 
questions. These dealers suggested several of the Sole and Nidec sites and they dont know why I get no response from the sites.

I want to get a wiring diagram for this Sole Ele Mtr that i have. Id also 
like to know the torque and HP, which are not listed on the mtr label.

Mtr Label:
type 20584.075
115vac 50/60hz
116190223
584094.0
DC-EL CL.a
600/12,000 rpm
MU3-2
3-5-w
P2020
11.04
made in Italy

I've searched the internet and found nothing that helps.

This came out of a Equator clothes washer/dryer combo unit.

Can anyone help me on this?

tx,
pa


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
what are you thinking about with this?
It's probably not a good candidate


----------

